# Electrical Safety is No Accident!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Wear your PPE!​*


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

fyi>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_Flash


~CS~


----------



## jackson26 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's really a great video. Electrical safety is the most important. I think, safety is the lack of accidents. Thanks for sharing such a nice video.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks !

Someone post a link to the proper PPE for different applications.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Someone post a link to the proper PPE for different applications.


*You* and all of *us *for that matter should buy this and learn from it...


http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=70EHB12&cookie%5Ftest=1


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Someone post a link to the proper PPE for different applications.


Also take a look at this thread..:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/donnies-accident-website-32607/


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

If any of you guys in western Canada are interested in a great arc flash safety course, I have a contact who put on a course for us last year and did an amazing job. 30 of us sat through a 2 day course and there was hundreds of years of experience in that room and we all learned a ton, were terrified at spots and by the end, we all truly understood the hazards in what we do every day and take for granted. Great course and a real eye opener for all of us. I'll forward his number to anyone interested. 

He was also very entertaining and the course flowed really well. We went through all the PPE, flash calculations and safety procedures. Stuff every electrician, apprentice to journeyman, should learn.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I'll see if the company will foot the bill.

Zog is also one the experts on the subject here, and he gave me some info, which I gave to a manager.

I seemed to upset some of the suits with my concerns 

But hey, I don't care. If they fire me I still have my Resi work :whistling2:

If I find the stuff Zog gave me, I'll post it here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Thanks Steve, I'll see if the company will foot the bill.
> 
> Zog is also one the experts on the subject here, and he gave me some info, which I gave to a manager.
> 
> ...


He has a forum as well..:thumbup:

http://www.arcflashforum.com/index.php


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> He has a forum as well..:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.arcflashforum.com/index.php


 
Hey good find Harry ! Is this new ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Hey good find Harry ! Is this new ?


I think that ZOG is the founder and there is some great info there about this subject..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Hey good find Harry ! Is this new ?


also take a look at Donnie's web site as well he is also a member here.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/donnie-26524/


:thumbup:



http://www.donniesaccident.com/

....


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw Donnies Video


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> I saw Donnies Video


He is just like any one of us.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Check this out

http://www.safetysupplyamerica.com/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://www.safetysupplyamerica.com/


Thanks that's a good link..:thumbup:


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I always a safe. Even in telephones work. Looong story there, but a phone line can be danger as well.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i found grasping the calories, zones juxtaposed to aic a tad hard

but not impossible

i would , however, point out that there is a sense of false secuirty associated with an arc flash suit

as it's protection is finite.

~CS~


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The thing to keep in mind, is that past a certain level of flash energy, even the proper PPE may protect you from burns, but will NOT LEESEN THE CONCUSSION INJURIES FROM THE EXPLOSIVE FORCE AND/ OR SHRAPNEL.

However, you DO want to were the PPE to protect you, as best it can, if you must work hot. It is almost always a better plan to turn off high arc flash potential equipment before working on or in it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate that overused "Safety is No Accident" slogan, should have been retired years ago. It give me the feeling that the safety folks are mindless droids.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

varmit said:


> The thing to keep in mind, is that past a certain level of flash energy, even the proper PPE may protect you from burns, but will NOT LEESEN THE CONCUSSION INJURIES FROM THE EXPLOSIVE FORCE AND/ OR SHRAPNEL.
> 
> However, you DO want to were the PPE to protect you, as best it can, if you must work hot. It is almost always a better plan to turn off high arc flash potential equipment before working on or in it.


 
What if it's a 24/7 operation, with too much in the MCC to shut it all down ?

Can the explosion blow open the steel in a closed cabinet ? as in shrap metal, with 480V ?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I hate that overused "Safety is No Accident" slogan, should have been retired years ago. It give me the feeling that the safety folks are mindless droids.


awww, man, I love that slogan.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

dronai said:


> ...Can the explosion blow open the steel in a closed cabinet ? as in shrap metal, with 480V ?


 It can definitely blow open doors and shear off 3/8" bolts to blow panels off. Never seen it actually shred steel, but I still wouldn't want to depend solely on the enclosure to protect me (unless designed for it). 

And be careful thinking of arc flash in terms of volts. Some of the most dangerous stuff we have is 480 volts because there's a very long clearing time for the protection, meaning that the victim will be exposed to a lot of energy. A lot of the 13,800 volt stuff actually clears faster meaning it has a lower incident energy.


drsparky said:


> ...It gives me the feeling that the safety folks are mindless droids.


 I get that feeling, too, but I think it comes from too much time working with them.... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

dronai said:


> What if it's a 24/7 operation, with too much in the MCC to shut it all down ?
> 
> Can the explosion blow open the steel in a closed cabinet ? as in shrap metal, with 480V ?


YES IT CAN, if the fault current is high enough! I have seen it happen before.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

dronai said:


> What if it's a 24/7 operation, with too much in the MCC to shut it all down ?
> 
> Can the explosion blow open the steel in a closed cabinet ? as in shrap metal, with 480V ?


As for the "24/7 operation", does you mean that you think that the plant's widget production is more important than your life? What about all of the possible collateral damage to equipment that could have production down for weeks. Would not a short term PLANNED shutdown be better than weeks of unplanned downtime?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I hate that overused "Safety is No Accident" slogan, should have been retired years ago. It give me the feeling that the safety folks are mindless droids.


the aultruism of safety was thrown to the dogs when it became big biz with legislated teeth

the more i learn about safety, the more i'm convined we're on our own, or at best looking out for each other

~CS~


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *Wear your PPE!​*


Good video Joe, looks as though the guy is using a multi-function tester. The procedure we use is a single-function (voltage) tester to prevent the mistake of an incorrect setting. Just wanted to know if the standards are the same in other industries ?


----------



## AlbertSmith (Feb 9, 2012)

Electrical safety is most important. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I hate that overused "Safety is No Accident" slogan, should have been retired years ago. It give me the feeling that the safety folks are mindless droids.


That's cuz most of them are :whistling2:


----------

